# Lifeguard badge???



## alan_li_13 (23 Mar 2004)

I got my NLS certificate about 3 months ago. I recently inquired to my QM if i can get one of those lifeguard badges on those Army cadet badges and insignia posters. I was told that i cant get one for one reason or another. Has anyone had this problem, and is it true what they say?

(I‘ve already actually WORKED as a lifeguard, so they cant get me there)


----------



## Tpr.Orange (23 Mar 2004)

im not really sure what your talking about i was  a lifeguard for 5 years and taught the st. johns ambulance course that the CF members take and i was an examiner and instructor trainer with the red cross and lifesaving society and i haven‘t ever heard of cadet badges for army uniforms because of it?


----------



## alan_li_13 (23 Mar 2004)

I‘ve only seen it on the posters, never seen it worn. Here‘s what it looks like:

Specialty Qualification Badges 

Bottom row, second from right


----------



## alexk (23 Mar 2004)

ive seen it worn before if your qm qont get it for you go up your chain of command if you are a qualififed life guard then you have the right to wear the badge its that simple


----------



## alan_li_13 (23 Mar 2004)

Thanks for the tip guys. I‘ve another question though.

I know there‘s a Emergency First aid and Standard First aid badge, but is there a Advanced First aid badge from St. Johns?


----------



## Tpr.Orange (23 Mar 2004)

never mind i didn‘t read the cadet part


----------



## Spartan (23 Mar 2004)

lifeguard badge you can request if you are nationally certified.


----------



## alexk (24 Mar 2004)

if you qualified for your advanced first aid i dont believe you can wear its not in the dress regs or in any catos my sugestion is if you want to wear it then ask your CO (ie send a memo or go up the chain of command.) but the lifegurad badge you are  entitled to wear because it is in the catos and on of the badges we can wear


----------



## Caz (4 Apr 2004)

There is an Advanced FA badge, as well as Instructor, but they aren‘t listed in CATOs.  I‘m sure it‘s something you could apply for exemption for, though.

As for Lifeguard... might be one of those ‘had to do it through cadets‘ things.  Example:  Air Cadet Wings can only be worn by those who got them on Air Cadet scholarship.  If you did your pilots‘ license privately, and wish to wear on your uniform, you must prove involvement with LHQ or Region flying operations.

Good luck!

-R.


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Apr 2004)

The Royal Canadian Life Saving Society has a badge for qualified Life Guards. And please it is not "St. John‘s". It is "St. John", no S.


----------



## alan_li_13 (4 Apr 2004)

The lifeguard badge i got from RCLSS is huge, its the size of my fist, i dont think they‘d let me sew that onto my sleeve. But do u think i could get a small one from them?


----------



## The_Falcon (5 Apr 2004)

Ask em, I really wouldn‘t know, never took swimming lessons, just saw people who had the badge when I was in Scouts


----------



## big_castor (5 Apr 2004)

From CATO 46-01 :



> LIFEGUARD SPECIALTY
> 
> 115. A lifeguard qualification (Royal Life Saving Society of Canada (RLSSC) Bronze Medallion or higher award) obtained through a recognized civilian organization such as the Red Cross or the RLSSC shall be recognized and the lifeguard badge shall be issued to the cadet.


----------



## Jonny Boy (18 Jan 2005)

hey LI i talked to the DCO because someone eles in our corp was wondering about it. i was told they do not make them anymore. it was one of those badges that doesn't exist anymore sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## Burrows (18 Jan 2005)

Hutch..this was done 8 months ago...please dont revive these if no necessary


----------



## Dane (18 Jan 2005)

You need a photocopy of the certificate signed by your CO sent to the Region. They send the badge. We did it two months ago for a Cadet, only took about two weeks, I was impressed.


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (18 Jan 2005)

I obtained my NLS when I was 16, but never tried to get the badge.  Around these parts it is impossible I do believe, as I did ask around at one time.  As far as i know, lifeguard camp was scrapped, but I could be wrong, as I decieded upon hearing that to do it civilian at anyrate.  If it is still around, anyone been on it?  I don't think it is, i think they cancelled it around when i joined up, but it just got me wondering.  

  CI Gubbels


----------



## condor888000 (19 Jan 2005)

It's gone, think it was taken out in the late 90's... may be wrong on that though


----------



## Dane (20 Jan 2005)

What was lifeguard camp - a CLI? I've never even heard of it! Wasn't held at Vernon, at least as a self-standing course at least as far as I have read anywhere.


----------



## Chang (20 Jan 2005)

my QM said that the lifeguard badge was somethign special that he can't just order. my old CO tried to get me one but yea, that didnt' go to well so i think they're prob discontinued


----------



## condor888000 (20 Jan 2005)

Not sere for army or sea, but for air it was an advanced course that could be taken, I've heard or met anyone with it though...


----------



## Dane (20 Jan 2005)

C-17 Globemaster said:
			
		

> my QM said that the lifeguard badge was somethign special that he can't just order. my old CO tried to get me one but yea, that didnt' go to well so i think they're prob discontinued



Just like I said, it's not discontinued. I've met about 10-15 Cadets with it. Simply send in your qualifcation document, signed by the CO to the Region. Just sounds like your CO talked to someone who didn'tr know what they were talking about - would you like my to take a pic of Cadets with the badge on


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (20 Jan 2005)

I've met a person or 2 that did it, back when i first started cadets back when, 98ish.  I know that we can't get the badges, just the way it is for my area, meh, wasn't a huge deal to me at anyrate.  I had my wings and sic  all i ever wanted


----------



## Lexi (24 Jan 2005)

Squadron CO said:
			
		

> From CATO 46-01 :
> 
> LIFEGUARD SPECIALTY
> 
> 115. A lifeguard qualification (Royal Life Saving Society of Canada (RLSSC) Bronze Medallion or higher award) obtained through a recognized civilian organization such as the Red Cross or the RLSSC shall be recognized and the lifeguard badge shall be issued to the cadet.


At the moment I'm taking Bronze Medallion.
Does the above mean that if/when I finish Bronze Med I can ask for and possibly get a Lifeguard badge?
I had always figured you had to go through all the courses to obtain the badge.

Cheers,
Lex


----------



## Saorse (24 Jan 2005)

It appears as if, according to that, that the bronze will earn you the badge!


----------



## Dane (27 Jan 2005)

I think the badge went the wayside in 1991 with the programme changes. That's just a sudo-educated guess after reading some old training files from the late eighties last night.


----------

